# Buildings in "sleeping dogs"



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone played the game? It is based in Hong kong so i was wondering which real life buildings it included, I think the international commerce center is there.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Never heard of it. Have a link?


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Dogs_(video_game)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm about to get the game. But one thing I dislike is The BoC which was made as a twin tower.

Plus it seems HK Island is the only playable field.


----------



## ravijaypee2012 (Aug 29, 2012)

link not work


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

ravijaypee2012 said:


> link not work


 Just google "sleeping dogs." Its just a wikipedia link.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Manila-X said:


> I'm about to get the game. But one thing I dislike is The BoC which was made as a twin tower.
> 
> Plus it seems HK Island is the only playable field.


 Apparently the tallest building in the game is 1470ft which would put it between the International commerce center and 2 int. finance center, meaning it is most likely fictional. Update me when you have it.


----------

